# 1st car for a female



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

So the other half has just finished a teaching degree and now needs a car for work, needs to be Ibiza sized, good on fuel as she'll be doing 50+miles a day to and from work so diesel maybe, not fussed about badge just wants a decent reliable car, doesn't need to be fast because then i'll want something faster lol
it will be her first car officially but she's been driving since she passed, she's 22 driving since 18 so insurance isn't a big worry and she's got roughly 12k budget 
suggestions and owners experience if any 
thanks Ash


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Skoda Fabia would be my first choice. They are hard wearing, quite stylish and economical


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

New or used?
What about a small super mini thing with a free insurance deal, if there still going
Fabia is a good call actually.
Corsa or similar sized diesel should be good


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Fiesta 1.6tdci over any of the small vag bore range.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Fiesta diesels are awsome
Glad im not the only one who thinks the latest German things are all a bland and boring


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

206 1.4hdi low insurance group some nice spec models around and mpg is awsome


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yikes! I always thought cars were unisex. :doublesho Must try to send my wife's BMW back for the female version.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

208 if you wanted something new, but a fiesta would be a good choice. You can get a new Fabia for 9k but as mentioned German can be a little dull, although the polo is a very good car.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

With a £12k budget she's got just about the choice of any city-car/supermini. 

What does she fancy?

Fiat 500
Seat Ibiza/siblings
Fiesta
Yaris


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fait 500
Fiesta
Skoda Fabia
Mini First with nice wheels


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

init6 said:


> Yikes! I always thought cars were unisex. :doublesho Must try to send my wife's BMW back for the female version.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Phew that was lucky! I got a BMW 320D Male-sport


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd suggest going for a small n/a petrol over a diesel or turbo petrol. On basis of less to go wrong and price difference between the fuel & equivalent cars.

You can get a new shape 2011/61 1.3 Yaris with alloys & built in sat nav, from a Toyota dealer, for under £10k
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201216465462015/sort/locasc/usedcars/price-to/12000/price-from/9000/model/yaris/make/toyota/radius/1501/postcode/sr68ad/page/1/quicksearch/true?logcode=p


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ford Fiesta or Vauxhall Corsa would be my choice as a female . Seat Ibiza is also very nice.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What about a MK5 VW Polo (you can get them second hand for around £9,000 - £10,000) & are supposed to be reasonably good on fuel.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What about a MK5 VW Polo (you can get them second hand for around £9,000 - £10,000) & are supposed to be reasonably good on fuel.


What happened not a MK6 golf:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> What happened not a MK6 golf:thumb:


Just the price really, I mean their budget is £12k but Golf's are so much more expensive, y'know because it's a quality car and all that!  :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

init6 said:


> Yikes! I always thought cars were unisex. :doublesho Must try to send my wife's BMW back for the female version.


Nah, they're all for girls only


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Phew that was lucky! I got a BMW 320D *Menopause*-sport


Bit more like it


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Bit more like it


lol you cant talk you own a Nissan 350Zimmer


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

init6 said:


> Yikes! I always thought cars were unisex. :doublesho Must try to send my wife's BMW back for the female version.


What engine has it got?

It could already be the homosexual version.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Toyota Yaris or Skoda Fabia would be my choice.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> lol you cant talk you own a Nissan 350Zimmer


You Big Menopausal Woman


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I've just got one of these as a daily driver, cheap as chips to run and some great deals on new ones from Ford too. It's a top spec Titanium which you can pick up for under 10 grand. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ChrisST said:


> I've just got one of these as a daily driver, cheap as chips to run and some great deals on new ones from Ford too. It's a top spec Titanium which you can pick up for under 10 grand. :thumb:


That's female, look at the front, it's got its mouth open permanently 

Nice little car though :thumb:


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input had a go round a few dealers collecting brochures for her, fiesta seems good, also picked up a ka brochure but imho think it maybe too small, what about ds3's ?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I personally think ka's are far to expensive for what they are. Id choose a fiesta over one. I think they look better and drive so much better to. Economical definitely


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Vauxhall have some amazing deals on for the Corsa at the moment, 0% interest over 5 years, £1000 dealer deposit contribution and Free insurance for a year for 22 y/old+ and 100,000 mile warranty.

Might be worth a look, I know they were advertising the 1.2 limited edition (alloys bodykit SRI look etc.) in the paper for £199 a month with very very little down payment, I would have though you could get the diesel version for much the same with a bit of hagling.

But I'd take a look on Drive the Deal and places like that for the Fiesta Diesel, reckon you could get a top spec one of the for 12K easily and they are nice looking car with a good engine although a bit cheap feeling inside compared the the Vauxhall/VW/Skoda alternatives.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

possul said:


> I personally think ka's are far to expensive for what they are.


I also think the Fiat 500 that's based on it is a better looking car too.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Or do the Pug deal - Just add fuel


3 YEARS INSURANCE
3 YEARS WARRANTY
3 YEARS SERVICING
3 YEARS CAR TAX¬
3 YEARS ROADSIDE ASSISTANCE


207 Allure 1.6 VTi

• Panoramic cielo roof
• 17" Hockenheim alloy wheels
• Aspen half leather interior trim
• Rear parking aid
• Tinted rear windows
• Peugeot Connect USB with Bluetooth

£199 a month, that's quite cheap motoring. If you think its £7200 over 3 years. 

Would a 12K small hatchback be worth £4800 in three years? probably yes about £6500, but then deduct the servicing for 3 years £500, MOT's £130, Car Tax £150 ish and Insurance say £1500 (3 x £500)

After that little lot I reckon the actual outlay would be much the same.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I also think the Fiat 500 that's based on it is a better looking car too.


I love Fiat 500s and that is the reason I didn't buy one..

I wanted an everyday car I wouldn't be too OCD about (I'm bad enough with the RS) and to spec the 500 to the same level it worked out quite a chunk more cash too.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it just me but how can you spend 12k on a car just to get you from too and from work. Seems bizzare to me.

No offence or anything i just think its one hell of allot of money on an a to b car lol. But that my opinion and so thats ok 

Even if you used 5k of that budget and if the worst was to happen then its not gonna be a massive expence to put right surely. You say she works as a teacher so chances are one of the little gangster kids will key it anyway.

If i was you and was going to blow 12 k on a car (not that i ever would) id go ford or pug. low or zero tax bracket, nice looking and comfy.

good luck


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Can I throw in the Alfa Romeo Mito?

Look on Autotrader, there are loads for less than £10K.

She'll love it too.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Fiat 500 for a girl.

They just look right !!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Fiat Panda is also pretty good.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Yup, Fiat 500 gets my vote. Can probably get a right stonker for 12k and it will be economical, cheap insurance, dont think you need to pay for road tax? Easy to park and its quite girly. My brothers Fiance has one and loves it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Is it just me but how can you spend 12k on a car just to get you from too and from work. Seems bizzare to me.
> 
> No offence or anything i just think its one hell of allot of money on an a to b car lol. But that my opinion and so thats ok
> 
> ...


I used my m3 from work and back, not much else tbh :lol:

Did seem a bit pointless in the end :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I used my m3 from work and back, not much else tbh :lol:
> 
> Did seem a bit pointless in the end :lol:


ive not long hit 30 n so everything seems pointless to me right now lol.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

got to agree with Paintmaster1982 ^^ there seems to be alot of ppl who seem to like wasting a hell of a lot of money on not much of a car!!!



m1pui said:


> I'd suggest going for a small n/a petrol over a diesel or turbo petrol. On basis of less to go wrong and price difference between the fuel & equivalent cars.
> 
> You can get a new shape 2011/61 1.3 Yaris with alloys & built in sat nav, from a Toyota dealer, for under £10k
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201216465462015/sort/locasc/usedcars/price-to/12000/price-from/9000/model/yaris/make/toyota/radius/1501/postcode/sr68ad/page/1/quicksearch/true?logcode=p


spending more than 5K on a tiny engined yaris or fiesta is mental! if u shop around you can get a mid sized engine 1.4/1.6 second hand with reasonable mileage....

my rents have just bought a mk5 golf 1.6 with 25k on clock for 8k- this just show what u can get. And you guys are on about spending 10k on a yaris!!:lol:

i wouldnt touch a toyota anyway dont u guys read the news??


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Can I throw in the Alfa Romeo Mito?
> 
> Look on Autotrader, there are loads for less than £10K.
> 
> She'll love it too.


lol the OP said they want a reliable car.....

might as well just buy a fiat then as thats all it is in a fancy frock! :lol:

much cheaper!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Hyundai i20 1.1crdi, claimed 88.8mpg + 5 year warranty


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

New Astra Vauxhall Astra 5dr Hatch 1.7CDTi Exclusiv EcoFLEX

Fully maintained incl tyres! and tax for less than £198 a month (business) or £238 personal HERE

Again cheap motoring with no need for getting a loan or splashing 12K of you hard earned cash!

or the Skoda Fabia 1.6 TDI (mega Mpg) Monte Carlo for less than £163 per month (business) £195 (personal) HERE

Zoom Zoom she comes free with it tooo (this is a blatent lie)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

avit88 said:


> lol the OP said they want a reliable car.....
> 
> might as well just buy a fiat then as thats all it is in a fancy frock! :lol:
> 
> much cheaper!


Are they _much_ cheaper? Or are you guessing?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

avit88 said:


> i wouldnt touch a toyota anyway dont u guys read the news??


I sure do. And VW recall their cars too..


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> Are they _much_ cheaper? Or are you guessing?


ill take it back if u can find a like for like model spec and show me a fiat is as expensive or more...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

m1pui said:


> I sure do. And VW recall their cars too..


hhhm i dont really think vw recalls are in any way comparable to toyota's of late, i certainly wouldnt buy a car with accelerator problems. toyota know it too thats why they started to offer a 100,000 miles warranty or whatever it was...so ppl with their heads in the sand think oooo look thats a good deal!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You can't find like for like, Price wise, that is the point.

You have to look at value for money as well as price.

Grande-Punto, Corsa D, or MiTo?. All on the same platform, share engines as well.

The residuals of Alfas are low because of attitudes like yours. Customer satisfaction surveys place the MiTo above the Polo.

Yes, some things go wrong. But that is true of all cars. But if you do over 60 miles per day in a car, you HAVE to be happy in that place, you can't just buy the cheapest. 

Value is measured in more ways than monetary.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

VW fanboys are so boring it's unreal.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> You can't find like for like, Price wise, that is the point.
> 
> You have to look at value for money as well as price.
> 
> ...


hence i said find one like for like _spec_ wise!!... corsa d only shares the base model engine with it too.

my point was never go for the cheapest, but u made the point of getting a mito, which is the same as a fiat and the op was on about reliability- therefore i was pointing out that if u wanted a mito u may as well by a fiat as they will b similar in terms of reliability but alot cheaper!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The 3 cars i had previously were VAG group cars.

I was VERY happy with them and what i got from them.

I now have an Alfa Romeo. I drove it and it picked me.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

EastUpperGooner said:


> VW fanboys are so boring it's unreal.


how so??


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Because most vw fanboys are of the opinion that any choice except something VAG is the wrong choice....

Just find it boring!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> got to agree with Paintmaster1982 ^^ there seems to be alot of ppl who seem to like wasting a hell of a lot of money on not much of car


I guess it depends on the car, the m3 was a lot of car for the money.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Because most vw fanboys are of the opinion that any choice except something VAG is the wrong choice....
> 
> Just find it boring!


Not to mention the reliability BS, the same old mods done over and over again etc etc...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Not to mention the reliability BS, the same old mods done over and over again etc etc...


how are the same old mods and reliability related??


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I guess it depends on the car, the m3 was a lot of car for the money.


there u go then u got urself a deal :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Because most vw fanboys are of the opinion that any choice except something VAG is the wrong choice....
> 
> Just find it boring!


i havent said that, but u have to agree they are a good all round car.

VAG cars are of the quality just behind merc, bmw, jag etc

so most dont want to go back to lesser quality cars such as ur general quality cars such ford, gm, etc

its all about the german feel to VAG owners and until u have driven a VAG car u cant understand the difference the majority of ppl go on about once they've drive one.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Let's keep to the topic guys. Vag, non Vag let's all get along eh lol I think for that sort of cash you can pretty much get what ever small frugal car you want. just choose the one you like the look of. Don't forget most if us on here are bothered about how it drives and getting the last .0001 of an mpg but the op Mrs might not be bothered by all that for example my Mrs think my 110 hdi 406 is quick lol bless. So go with what takes your fancy.

I still think 12k on any car is crazy though lol good luck


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

dew1911 said:


>


Lol who was crying the other week for spamming a certain thread about a .5 of a srcond to 60. Short memory


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

avit88 said:


> hhhm i dont really think vw recalls are in any way comparable to toyota's of late, i certainly wouldnt buy a car with accelerator problems. toyota know it too thats why they started to offer a 100,000 miles warranty or whatever it was...so ppl with their heads in the sand think oooo look thats a good deal!


So would you buy one where the wheel is prone to coming off the car instead?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

What about one of these.....................










sorry couldn't resist 

some very good suggestions in the thread tho :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

fiesta,ka,500, punto,c30,hyundai velostar?,citroen ds3, micra?,juke?,Clio?, megane?

i cannot recommend VAG stuff though from my relatives quality and dealer laughable.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> What about one of these.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat you by about 3 posts mate, try to keep up :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> fiesta,ka,500, punto,c30,hyundai velostar?,citroen ds3, micra?,juke?,Clio? i cannot recommend VAG stuff though from my relatives quality and dealer laughable.


I hadn't even though about a Juke  not everyone's cup of tea but are quite quirky.

I have no personal experience with them but how about an A-Class on the list to have a look at. If Autotrader dimensions are true, they're slightly shorter but also slightly wider than an Ibiza.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Beat you by about 3 posts mate, try to keep up :thumb:


Contradiction...........to the maaaaaaaaax lol


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

m1pui said:


> So would you buy one where the wheel is prone to coming off the car instead?


no i own a mk4 golf mate. all cars have recalls, but i do believe this toyota issue effects tons of cars and even lexus cars.


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

well after all my advice about buying something 1 year old and save abit of money and something decently sized she did the woman thing and took none of it 
she's got into her head she's having a new toyota aygo fire


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

TBF, a friend of mine who's a driving instructor has one (well a Citroen C1) as his run-about and he says they're not a bad car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

KIA Pro'Ceed coupe thingy?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

m1pui said:


> TBF, a friend of mine who's a driving instructor has one (well a Citroen C1) as his run-about and he says they're not a bad car.


Ive driven a 107 and despite it feeling abit small stepping from my 407 I was quite impressed by the little thing.
It did Nottingham to Grimsby and nearly back on about £8 of petrol!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

PugIain said:


> It did Nottingham to Grimsby and nearly back on about £8 of petrol!


Not sire how many miles that is but I got 15 miles to £5 last time I had one.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Its about 85 miles each way.
I reckon it used just over or thereabouts 1/4 of a tank.That would make it maybe about 60 ish to the gallon?
I think theyre a 35l tank.


----------

